# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Scuba Dive;  Samuel's Bay, and Orange Bay National Marine Parks

## Rhodesresort

5 mile coral reef running along the northwest coast just east of Negril.  "Samuel's Bay", and "Orange Bay" are National Marine Parks protected by the government of Jamaica.

----------


## Rhodesresort

Samuel's Bay National Marine Park at Rhodes Hall Plantation has a new affiliation with, Sun Divers Water Sports & Scuba School, offering 
SCUBA Diving
SCUBA Diving Certifications
Snorkeling Tours
Glass Bottom Boating
Call 1-876-957-6422 for more information

----------

